# A duck for a recent Hunter's Safety grad



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife just finished Hunter's Safety and she really wants to get a duck before the season ends. We do not have the decoys/calls/camo/etc. to do that kind of bird hunting. So pretty much our only option is to go jump shooting.

I'm not asking for secret spots.

I was thinking of trying to take her down to Utah Lake and see if we could jump shoot the shoreline where some of the thick weeds are. 

Another thought was the Spanish Fork River where it goes into Utah Lake, but I haven't been there since college and I don't really even remember if there is anything there that is huntable.

I was also thinking about trying Diamond Fork but that might be all frozen in.

Should I try to go farther south for jump shooting water? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you are going have to head south to get her a duck. the ducks have moved out of here.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in Salt Lake but we can drive.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

All birds on ut lake are g o n e. Spanish fork river has some birds on it, and some areas are still huntable. Lots of people will let you walk through their property along the river if you just ask. Diamond fork is about froze with very few birds... Your gonna have to cover a lot of ground if you are gonna find what's left of the ducks around here


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

If your up to the drive, you can head out to Fish Springs. Lots of Coots out there to shoot at.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Success!



I want to extend a very sincere "Thank You!" to everyone who posted here and sent me PMs.

We ended up going to suggested spot. There were not very many ducks there but we were able to make the sneak on a few and Mrs. Dodger came through. She was convinced that she wouldn't like hunting and she loved it.

We saw some birds in some thick brush and started making the sneak. I told her to crouch down and use a ridgeline for cover. As we carefully crossed some small streams, I could tell that she wasn't loving the experience. We got across and hunkered down below the ridge about 20 yards from the ducks.

I explained to her that we were going to cross over top of the ridge, using the bushes as cover. We were going to go slowly and quietly and get as close as we could before she pulled the trigger.

We struck out over the ridge and I was right behind her. Step . . . step . . . step . . . step . . . I saw one of the ducks raise his head up. I said "get ready get ready, there's a duck with his head up. They are about to fly!"

She turned to look at me and all of the sudden the ducks shot off the ground, flying as hard as they could. Mrs. Dodger wheeled around squeezed off a shot and another. The second shot hit a 2 curl drake mallard and dropped him in his tracks.

Mrs. Dodger yelled out "that was awesome!" and put her arms in the air. She picked up her duck and we snapped a picture.

Afterwards she said "as we came over the ridge, my heart was pounding so hard. It was so exciting. I was shaking."

Thank you all for helping me share that experience with her.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats Mrs. Dodger.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't beat a nice greenhead for your first duck!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Greenhead! Why is your wife wearing a Berka? Are you guys muslim?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to her and nice job getting her on a duck.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats great Dodger! Is that a 10 gauge?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks again every one. 

Mrs. Dodger and I have an agreement. I don't post pictures of her online and she doesn't post pictures of me online. It's a deal that works out in my favor more often than it doesn't.

It's a Browning Gold 12 Gauge. I picked it up about 5 years ago for a SONG on Gunbroker. It's been my dream shotgun since I was 14.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_*WhOOOOp*_! Chicks that kill! 

Congratulations to you both.

A word about that Gold: I have a Gold 10 that after discovering a few little things about it, i have had zero problems in the six years i have owned it. 1- Keep it clean, esp up in/around/behind that bolt and slide and you'll never have a problem. If you dont, the gunk will build up behind the bolt and slide, not allowing the action preform like it should. (the next live round wont be shuttled in place)

2- Lubrication. I have found that my Gold likes to run mostly dry. After im done deep cleaning (aprx 2-6 times a year depending on use) i apply a drop of Rem-oil to the gliding points of the bolt, one drop on the hammer hinge, one drop where the safety blocks the trigger. Thats it, if you apply to much/much more than that, you're asking for trouble as it will only attract debris.


----------

